# Steering wheel squeak fixed!



## elegant (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks for posting. That is useful info (perhaps eventually to all Cruze owners).


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

So far so good. Not a sound out of the steering during my normal commute today.


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

What's wool wax?


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Dale_K said:


> What's wool wax?


I meant lanolin. According to Wikipedia, wool wax refers to flaxseed oil paste applied with steel wool. 

Here's the spray I used: Fluid Film® | Corrosion Preventative, Lubricant and Rust Inhibitor


----------



## luv2hate (Feb 5, 2012)

Probably one of the most useful posts I've seen on this site. Thanks.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

luv2hate said:


> Probably one of the most useful posts I've seen on this site. Thanks.


Thanks! And, you're welcome! Glad to help others out!


----------



## MinnluvsCruze (Jan 13, 2012)

I had the same issues!!!!!!!!!! I took it in and they spray it with lubricant. Sound drove me nuts, and it was coming from steering column.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Spraying it with lubricant isn't a solution for a car under a bumper to bumper warranty. They need to make a revised part that won't need lubricating every year or so. If they don't yet have one, you need to contact GM and complain about it. Steering shafts are not supposed to be maintenance items.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...sounds like something the "Mr/Ms Goodwrench's" of our GM dealerships *should have* detected and corrected.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Spraying it with lubricant isn't a solution for a car under a bumper to bumper warranty. They need to make a revised part that won't need lubricating every year or so. If they don't yet have one, you need to contact GM and complain about it. Steering shafts are not supposed to be maintenance items.


They are on every other GM car...

Lots of other GM cars are known for steering clunks/squeaks related to the intermediate steering shaft. GM can't get that part right to keep from going bankrupt. Greasing the ISS is a known remedy to stop the noise.


----------



## sheleb1 (Sep 16, 2011)

Thanks very much for the solution sciphi! I sprayed it with silicone lubricant (didn't have any lanolin), and so far no more squeak after a week.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

sheleb1 said:


> Thanks very much for the solution sciphi! I sprayed it with silicone lubricant (didn't have any lanolin), and so far no more squeak after a week.


Welcome! Mine has stayed squeak-free so far. At least it's an easy fix if/when the squeak comes back.


----------



## Cruze572 (Dec 20, 2011)

Sure enough mine has started to squeak and will be fixing it this weekend. Thanks for the diagnosis as i have very little free time to chase every noise this car makes lol!


----------



## ARsummit (Sep 6, 2011)

mines squeaking as well. wife says its always been there. i know better lol.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Mine's still squeak-free.


----------



## ARsummit (Sep 6, 2011)

my squeak is now gone since the dealer fixed my steering issue.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

ARsummit said:


> my squeak is now gone since the dealer fixed my steering issue.



ARsummit,
I am happy to hear that you have been able to get this issue fixed. If you have any questions please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## toilet_monkey (Nov 30, 2011)

My 2012 Eco started the super annoying squeak a few weeks ago. Thanks to sciphi it no longer squeaks.

BUT...

I didn't have any wool wax, so I used spray-on lithium grease (safe for metal and plastic at all typical temperatures). I sprayed directly onto the plastic bushing as instructed. The squeak was gone for one day, then returned. Repeated lithium application on the bushing did not solve the problem, but then I sprayed each of the steering linkages underneath the dash. That worked--and for several weeks without reapplication so far. 

My experience tells me that the squeak is not exclusively related to the plastic bushing.

I have a friend who took his Cruze to the dealer for the same issue, and they had to disassemble his entire steering wheel/shaft to replace some kind of spring. If his problem could have been solved/prevented with lube, then Chevy is wasting a lot of time and money on this.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Toilet, thanks for your contribution! 

For what it's worth, that squeak hasn't come back in 9 months. Although time will tell...


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I know this thread is old, but this sounds like http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-s...ueak-noise-whining-sticking-when-turning.html that mcg75 reported earlier today.


----------



## Rbk_3 (Apr 14, 2013)

I had this issue. I sprayed it with some WD40 tonight and it's gone. Hope WD40 was ok to use


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

WD-40 isn't the best. White lithium would be better. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Rbk_3 (Apr 14, 2013)

3-in-1 Professional White Lithium Grease | Canadian Tire

That stuff? Maybe I will buy some of that and apply it as well. I read WD will dry out over a few weeks.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Rbk_3 said:


> 3-in-1 Professional White Lithium Grease | Canadian Tire
> 
> That stuff? Maybe I will buy some of that and apply it as well. I read WD will dry out over a few weeks.


Yeah, that would be fine. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## DVSLTZ (Apr 12, 2013)

I have had this stupid squeak now for a couple a thousand kms, great info sciphi. I'll be doing this fix tomorrow :sigh:


----------



## JHA (Sep 27, 2019)

How do I access the bushing/steering column? Do I have to remove anything?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

JHA said:


> How do I access the bushing/steering column? Do I have to remove anything?


Welcome Aboard! 

This is a pretty old post and my guess many of the respondents are gone (I did not look to be sure.) You would probably be better off to create a new thread in this sub forum and if need be point to this thread. Be thorough in your explanation of what is wrong and what you think you need to do to correct it as well as ask any questions.

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruz here.


----------



## ororuben (Feb 12, 2020)

sciphi said:


> For the last few thousand miles, my Cruze has had this very annoying squeak coming from the steering column. I got the usual "could not duplicate" from the dealer when in to get a non-working trunk release switch looked at (part is in, being fixed next week, using key fob to open trunk in the meantime). I had some time to diagnose it today. It turned out to be coming from down by the pedals, where the steering column goes through the firewall. There's a plastic bushing supporting/sealing the steering column. It was rubbing against the column, and squeaking. A little wool wax spray (EDIT: It should have been referred to as "lanolin spray") into the center of the shaft and around the bushing fixed the issue quite nicely for now. Now back to enjoying the peace and quiet! EDIT: picture of the bushing responsible. Click for a full-size picture.
> View attachment 3498


I had the same issue, a bit of WD40 did the trick!


----------

